# Hip replacement surgery?



## Millard (Jan 17, 2007)

My best friend Jett has been diagnoised with severe Hip Dysplasia. He is on pain meds right now and is doing good. We are going for a consult with an Orthopedic Vet nesxt week. Does anyone know of approx. cost of this type of surgery and the risks? We are so sad as he just turned one year old. Any help wold be very appreciated. 

Bob


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, so what type of surgery has been reccomended?

If he's under a year, a TPO (Triple Pelvic Osteotomy), if he's eligible, from what I've researched is the least invasive and has the best results. IF DONE EARLY ENOUGH! This is when the femoral head is not fitting completely into the acetebulum. They break the hip in three places, inserting the femoral head into the acetebulum, than placing metal bars and screws to hold it in place. The bone heals, but he plates/screws stay put throughout the dogs life. This is the preferred surgery for severly dysplastic dogs that have been diagnosed early. There are some requirements, age of course, preferrably under a year, and with little to NO wear and tear on the joints. This being because, there is no actual change to the head or acetebulum. If there's too much wear on the joints they would do a THR (Total Hip Replacement)

Cost (I'm in CA, so they may differ a few hundred ) - $4000.00

Total Hip Replacement is around $3000.00/hip.

Nowadays, if it's a specialists, the risk during SURGERY are pretty low.

The real issues arise during post-operative care. With both surgeries, usually the dogs have to be on crate rest for around 6 months. This means, IN THE CRATE, except for quick pees/poops for the WHOLE 6 months.

It may seem like a long time, but from the people I've spoken to, the difference it made in their dogs lives.. they've said they'd do it again in a heartbeat. Even looking at pictures of their dogs stuck in crates for weeks on end, and they'd still tell you, I'd do it again.

What is his type of HD?

Shallow acetebulum? Mishapen Femoral Head? WOrn down femoral head?

How large is this dog?

The other option is FHO (FEmoral Head Osteotomy) which lately has been done on larger dogs, but most specialists will not reccomend it. This is when they cut the femoral head completely off, and the ligaments and muscles are what keep the hip working. Not exactly in the best interests of a larger dog.

I'm sorry to hear about your pup.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your young dog. You have the same decision to make as we do, though a different surgery but all the same costly.


----------



## Millard (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and comments. Thanks Alpha for all the info. Jett is an 80 pound Pointer-Mix. He has poor hips and will need both hips replaced. It is the Shallow acetebulum severe HD. He is 13 months old and just showed his first symptoms Thursday night. We are making an appointment with the Orthopedic Vet next week. 
We realize it is a painful and difficult decision no matter what it takes we are going to do it. Although, it will be a MAJOR setback to us financially, the rewards seem priceless. We were planning to build our own home this spring, but this will have to take a back seat. We are currently renting and want out badly, but only as a complete family. 

Bob


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Okay, so from the information you gave me, he'll most likely be getting a THR (Total Hip Replacement).

The TPO only really works if there is a proper acetubulum, but for whatever reasons the femoral head is not in it fully.

I hope the moderators don't get mad at me reccomending this, but what the MOST help to me was, a few months ago when Roxy was diagnosed with mild HD was the yahoo groups. There are specific ones, for Canine HD, and Total Hip Replacement surgeries.

If you are familiar with yahoo groups, search THR.

There are hundreds of people there that have gone through the surgeries with their dogs. They have tonnes of great post-surgery care ideas and for them hindsight is 20/20 so their information is invaluable.

But everyone I spoke to, said that the surgery (specifically a THR) was worth it. It may be expensive and the after care may be intense, but the difference it made in their dogs life. PRICELESS.

If you can, definitely look up those groups. They are people who have made the difficult decision, somehow paid for the surgery and took care of their dog post-surgery. 

They know how hard it is, but know the ends as well.

Good luck


----------



## dmhandy (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know any donations that fund hip displaysia surgery?


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

good luck with your pup. our lab had two TPO surg's last summer. Actually about a year ago to the day. Her second one was in Oct. The poor thing sat in a crate from july to dec, BUT today, she is active and crazy. Can't keep her out of the pool and it brings tears to my eyes just to watch her. Total bill close to $7k, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat. She had to have a 3rd surg becuase one of the steel plates that should have stayed her entire life became infected. ): By the way, I have an artificial hip and play softball, so your dog will be fine.


----------



## dmhandy (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you veternarian require you to pay for your dog's surgery immediately? My finances are strapped but Dixie needs the surgery badly.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

dmhandy said:


> Did you veternarian require you to pay for your dog's surgery immediately? My finances are strapped but Dixie needs the surgery badly.


Sorry to take so long to reply. We didn't have that kind of cash and vet's don't work for free.....so good 'ol visa


----------

